# TIFF only?



## davidmallinson (May 7, 2020)

When taking an image from Lightroom CC to Photoshop for editing then returning to Lightroom the image comes back as a large TIFF.  Can this file format be changed?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2020)

Not automatically, i.e. you'd have to use "Save As" in PS to specify a file format different to Tiff, then close the image in PS without saving the changes into the Tiff file, then manually import the file format that you saved. Doing that, of course, you would risk losing any layers that you created in PS if you saved as Jpeg.


----------



## davidmallinson (May 7, 2020)

I might have expected a psd but it's actually a tiff.  Curious?


----------



## davidmallinson (May 7, 2020)

OK, Thanks everyone, as I expected.  Just one more of the things missing from CC.  Thanks again.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2020)

On LrDesktop, Paul, it's Tiff. Go figure!


----------



## clee01l (May 7, 2020)

davidmallinson said:


> I might have expected a psd but it's actually a tiff. Curious?


I think Adobe has downgraded the PSD format in favor of TIFF which is more universal and more robust.   Both formats are owned by Adobe.


----------



## Gnits (May 7, 2020)

I am curious.... is there an option in the Cloud version similar to the Desktop to set the file type.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2020)

Gnits said:


> I am curious.... is there an option in the Cloud version similar to the Desktop to set the file type.


No.


----------



## johannes.raspe (May 7, 2020)

what is the problem in using a tif container for the photoshop data?


----------



## clee01l (May 8, 2020)

johannes.raspe said:


> what is the problem in using a tif container for the photoshop data?



I think the OP did not like the file size. AFAIK, compression option are not available with Save in PS. You can flatten the image to a single layer which should help


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

